# MY NEW PHOTOS



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Dudes,

had some progress photos which some of you kindly critiqued, they were at the link on my signature.

One or 2 people asked for full body, so here they are.... any comments welcome both negatives and positive.... keep it constructive though i havent posted them to get shot down lol

weight currently around 93kg, just finished first cycle (test e 8 week 250mg pw, so v low dose really).... goal is to add more mass all over and compete (again) next year or the one after depending how next cycle goes

I think my weak points are calves, back thickness, overall mass really and symettry also i have small biceps

i think my positives are quite a light bone structure and decent ish quads/back width

p.s. hope these come out the right size this time

anyway comments welcome from one and all +/-


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking good Pompy, how did you find the course?

What were your stats before the course, as 250 Test E is what I am looking at.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

i havent put much weight on mate really, in the first few weeks i put about a stone on but it was diet related not steroid related, and it was due to a bit of a rebound from an enforced cut (due to an unreal work situation!)..... strength was the main benefactor from the cycle.... mil press went up from max 65kgx8 to 90kgx6..... flat bench from about 100x4 to 120x4.... similar for all lifts...... was doing such a low dose to test the sides of which there were none so far, a bit of gyno issue but that comes when i gain weight anyway and nolva has kept it okay dont think there is much there in the pics unless anyone disagrees.

would definately recommend it for a first cycle.... i could have made better gains if my diet was better but i have had a few serious personal issues this last week and havent been eating right.... sad to make excuses i know but sometimes there is more to life than eating...


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Thighs are a good size mate, hint of seperation on the quads too! Keep at it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

cheers dude, wouldnt like to put my life savings on it but I would estimate i am around 20-25% bf


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

mind you i have no life savings so f()ck it im off down ladbrokes


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Back looks good. What is your waist size?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

bout 31.5 inch


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Very impressive mate. Bet you're pleased with how it's gone.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i think your definatley below 20% looking good anyway


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

pleased that i havent come out in spots and lost my hair lol..though ive got pct to come yet so stand by on that one....

my next cycle will be 500mg test e pw for 10-12 weeks so thats the one where i should put some quality size on....

i think i have got a decent base now and can just keep adding to what i have and in time hopefully ill be about there


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> i think your definatley below 20% looking good anyway


thanks its a bit of a wild guess really... rather overestimate than underestimate anyway


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Very classic-type shape. Looking very good, man. The calves are a problem for 99% of us, so that's kind of overlooked. As you say, a bit of back thickness and detail would add a lot. Still, kudos to you, man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

cheers mate, its the classic look i would one day like to achieve


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

As said above you have a very pleasing look and one that in a few years could do very well on stage, I see the Classic class for you!

You have natural poise too which is so important.

Keep at it, you've done great so far and keep us all updated

J


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

cheers greek good constructive advice


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

supercell said:


> As said above you have a very pleasing look and one that in a few years could do very well on stage, I see the Classic class for you!
> 
> You have natural poise too which is so important.
> 
> ...


thank you james obviously i respect EVERYONES views but yours carries particular weight so to speak

i dont know what poise means.... i think you mean posing properly??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not quite - poise is more to do with elegance, standing elegantly and showing a balance in the way you hold yourself.

From dictionary.com: *a dignified, self-confident manner or bearing; composure; self-possession*: to show poise in company.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

ah right, thanks for clearing that up DMCC


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Pompy you look very good, well done :thumbup1: I don't really like to say that you have weaknesses when you're a million times better shape than me but I will anyway.... 

Personally I think your calves are lacking a little, how do they compare to the rest of your physique? I recall that historically it was desirable to have neck, upper arm and calves all the same measurement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

they are a definate weakness and something that i MUST improve.... i dont think they look out of place as such, but they need to be bigger.... my plan of attack is to train them 2-3 times a week with light weight for lots of reps... not completely burn them but just keep them ticking over...

my theory behind this is that ectomorphic (like me) cyclists sometimes have massive calves, and they do thousands of low weight reps every day....

hmm... well it made sense in my head!!!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Shoulders and chest are awesome mate, love to know what you do for your shoulders, I have a simlar sized back, arms and legs, but your shoulders and chest are miles ahead of mine, even though I train them equally as hard.

No, sign of gyno from them pics! And no way your bodyfat is 25%!!!

So what are your plans? To continue to bulk?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

PompyMan said:


> they are a definate weakness and something that i MUST improve.... i dont think they look out of place as such, but they need to be bigger.... my plan of attack is to train them 2-3 times a week with light weight for lots of reps... not completely burn them but just keep them ticking over...
> 
> my theory behind this is that ectomorphic (like me) cyclists sometimes have massive calves, and they do thousands of low weight reps every day....
> 
> hmm... well it made sense in my head!!!


See the calf question on www.jamesllewellin.com in the 'Got a question for James' section.

May help, unless it was you that posted it!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> Shoulders and chest are awesome mate, love to know what you do for your shoulders, I have a simlar sized back, arms and legs, but your shoulders and chest are miles ahead of mine, even though I train them equally as hard.
> 
> No, sign of gyno from them pics! And no way your bodyfat is 25%!!!
> 
> So what are your plans? To continue to bulk?


thank you - shoulders workout is heavy military press, sometimes seated sometimes standing, always to the front of neck (instead of behind neck), and lateral raises/rear raises.... chest is incline/flat bench... no great secrets just the old favourites.

plan is to run pct in 2 weeks and maintain everything while letting my body get back to normal.... then depending on work run the next cycle. i say depending on work as the schedule for the next 4 weeks after pct is unreal i.e. start at 5 finish at 10 throughout, so my mind will be more into hanging on to what i have got than bulking..



supercell said:


> See the calf question on www.jamesllewellin.com in the 'Got a question for James' section.
> 
> May help, unless it was you that posted it!!! :thumb:
> 
> J


ah thank you james i will check that out


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Train calves no more than every 4-5 days at the most. I did this for 6 months and it worked well. I can now train them once every few weeks to keep them ticking over but I love training calves so do them every 7-9 days, 2-3 exercises and 3 sets on each exercise.

IMO calves respond to a load that they are not used to. They are used to doing thousands of reps with a light weight every day (walking etc) so hit them with heavy, controlled, low rep movements and watch them grow into cows!!

Keep the weight as heavy as humanly poss whilst keeping strict form, aiming for reps of 8-15 maximum.

J

Thanks James, great website by the way.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking tops mate well done. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Fcuk, your lats are as spread as paris hilton's legs! :scared:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## CHRISH23 (Sep 8, 2008)

great Vtaper dude

u got some good mass on ya

this is the bodyfat level i want to be around before my comp diet

you bulking for next summer then man

good luck with your goals

chris


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate symetry definatley isn't a week point I'd say it's a strength!

Awsome results well done


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

nah my one delt is much much bigger than the other, you cant see from these picks but it is... also my legs are quite big up top and skinny at the bottom so thats another one....

definately plenty to go on and cheers for all the advice... nearly finished pct now and i look much the same as these pics but without the bloat.

cheers


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good stuff mate great delts :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Do you work your calves hard enough? Good calves balance the leg nicely. Many people have one side bigger or different from the other. If you are right handed the right side is usually easier to develop than the left and often a little bigger. Human bodies can be very frustrating sometimes!


thanks, they are both the same size but just not big enough! i do train them hard but i suppose you can always train harder!

MXD - thanks mate


----------



## Gym Nassium (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Gym Nassium said:


> Very nice


Cheers scammer


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking great mate


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

good info on training calves. I often wondered which was best light weight high reps or low reps high weight.

Looking good mate.. keep it up


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> looking great mate


cheers IB!


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

looking good pompyman


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> i think your definatley below 20% looking good anyway


I'd say you around 18%

Otherwise looking good mate. You sound happy from your result at that low dosage. Just goes to show, dont need to start off on high doses.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate bf id say more around 15% not much vascularity but the fat looks well spread if you know what i mean i wouldnt say any were near 20% from this pics personally


----------



## nicebro (Sep 24, 2008)

hi bro how much lbs did u gain from ur 250mg per week of test-e?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

i probably gained 3-4 kg now i have finished pct, definately lost weight on pct but still had good results. can see a difference

so much so that for my next cycle in a week or two i will stick with 250mg instead of the 500 i originally planned. going to do 250 every 5 days instead of every 7 though


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just seen this, nice shape dude, plenty potential


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks man!


----------

